# New to the Grouo



## williamsjanice641 (May 15, 2018)

Hello Everyone,

My name is Janice and I have been divorced for several years now and will admit that my divorce was an awakening experience for me which inspired me to write a book focusing on rebuilding lives after divorce, as well as becoming a therapist along the way. I am excited to be a part of the group and look forward to helping promote positivity and healing in any way I can. Thanks!


----------



## TheBohannons (Apr 6, 2018)

Welcome JW. We are Catherine and Cullen Bohannon (born out real names) I assume JW is not your real name?


----------

